# how to cut sticky flock by hand



## gurlbuy (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone

I just ordered a ecraft by craftwell. I thought that it would cut the sticky flock well but it just eats it up and im not able to use the software to make templates. Does anyone know of a way for me to cut the sticky flock bu hand? I briefly saw a post that said I could use a hole punch and make the wholes in the template but it did not go into what size hole punch to use ? Also do you know of any free software that I could use to make the stencil? 

Thanks
Gurlbuy.net


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I would hope you return the eCraft if it's not doing the intended job and get a cutter that is up to the task...

The KNK Zing might be a good option for you... www.digitalcuttersplus.com It comes with Make the Cut which you can use to create basic rhinestone designs...

There are many cutters in the price range of the ecraft that will do the job of cutting a rhinestone template well....

I would not cut by hand with a hole punch that's for sure... That's crazy talk!...

There are many places where you can get a template cut for you if you don't have the equipment that would be a far better solution than a hole punch... You would at least save the kitchen table!... LOL

The other option for artwork creation that is free is InkScape... The FREE solutions are rarely the best however... So be prepared for lots of frustration... I think the better option is like the cutter... Get a cutter that is designed for the task at hand... Get a rhinestone software that is designed to do the job... Maybe Funtime Scrapbooking?... It's fairly inexpensive and is OK for basic designs...

Or depending on the cutter it may come with software that can create rhinestone designs... 


Kevin


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

Do not hand cut....try rstones , may not be free but you will make your money back in one job!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I know nothing about your cutter, have you tried to cut your template with 2 passes?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

flykidz said:


> Do not hand cut....try rstones , may not be free but you will make your money back in one job!


But to use rStones you would need CorelDRAW $479.00... That will take a few jobs to pay for...

Kevin


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

True...but consider it an investment that you will use for a very long time


----------

